# New photog site...web host recomendations please



## Suziellen (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello, I am wanting to start a simple photography website with a small portfolio, prices, and a little info. Does anyone have a recommendation on something that is user friendly and somewhat inexpensive?

Thank you!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 6, 2013)

Smugmug, wix,


----------



## dreaming13 (Sep 7, 2013)

squarespace.com - still wondering about smugmug, but I think squarespace is easier


----------

